# Tusker Broadheads??



## Allen Oliver (Sep 27, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried these heads?


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes sir! bought the Aztecs in 200 grain... Bloody Sharp model two year ago, liked them so much bought another pack last year!

I bought them because they were inexpensive had read they were easy to sharpen and thought they would be a nice head for shooting some of the larger hogs on our property.

Love them very easy to sharpen! I have to admit they don't hold an edge as well as my vpa's but they are tough.. I killed two hogs with the same head with two different bows a year a part... 

First Hog was a complete pass through at 23 yards, Costal Bend Longbow 69lbs at my draw stuck 6 inches in the ground after exiting, and the pig didn't make it 20 yards...


The second pig I shot last year with my Martin Mamba 59lbs at my draw 206lbs sow. She was quartering away I shot her well in the pocket at 10 yards the arrow lodged in the shoulder bone on the opposite side... The arrow broke but when I dug the broad head out and went to resharpen it, the head wouldn't shave hair but still cut hair with little ease... 

The sow from last year.




I keep one in both quivers for large hogs but prefer three blade heads for whitetails (always seem to get better blood trails)... 

Oh and I sharpen it with just a flat file and piece of leather. Similar to the owner of the company does.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought some 155gr. glue on concordes back when you could get them as blanks. Converted them to rw single bevel. Never shot anything with one, but they take and hold an edge, and fly true.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 30, 2013)

I ordered some Aztecs "bloody sharp", but they still needed a little work to get them hair popping. I was expecting the edge to be Stinger sharp, so maybe my expectations were a little high. Other than that, they seem to be well made, pretty tough, and easy on the wallet. Hopefully I'll get a shot soon, and I can report how well they perform.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> I ordered some Aztecs "bloody sharp", but they still needed a little work to get them hair popping. I was expecting the edge to be Stinger sharp, so maybe my expectations were a little high. Other than that, they seem to be well made, pretty tough, and easy on the wallet. Hopefully I'll get a shot soon, and I can report how well they perform.



That is strange, my bloody sharps were shaving hair out the package... I leather strop every head before it goes in the quiver, (mental OCD thing) but these didn't need it, in my case...


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 1, 2013)

When I contacted the place I bought them from, he was a little surprised to hear this as well. He then offered to do whatever it took to make things right, which was good enough for me. I didn't mind touching them up myself, and his quick response and willingness to make it right was very appreciated. I'll just chalk it up to a rare mishap, and definitely give the retailer, and the Tuskers a second chance.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 1, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> When I contacted the place I bought them from, he was a little surprised to hear this as well. He then offered to do whatever it took to make things right, which was good enough for me. I didn't mind touching them up myself, and his quick response and willingness to make it right was very appreciated. I'll just chalk it up to a rare mishap, and definitely give the retailer, and the Tuskers a second chance.



Always good to deal with great people in the merchant business... Hope you stick one with them... They do a great job at putting holes in animals... Good luck this season.


----------

